
Encouraging News About Coronavirus Immunity - hprotagonist
https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2020/08/18/encouraging-news-about-coronavirus-immunity
======
palmanis
there has been news as recently as yesterday in Indian media that they found
couple of people who had earlier recovered from Covid around 2 months ago, got
reinfected. infact as per one news report one of them even died the second
time around. so probably it is too early and we don't have enough data to
predict anything accurately.

